# Hello, everyone!



## Nando (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi. I'm Nando. (My full name is Fernando Parrado, but everyone calls me Nando.) I am a white New Zealand buck. 

I was one of the rabbits IM4Swine showed at the fair. She also showed me at the fun show, where I won best pre-junior (because I was the only pre-junior).

I can't wait to meet lots of new bunnies!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi, Nando! I'm Max or Max Fuzzball whichever you like. I'm a little american polish bunny my mom adopted a year and a half ago. I love your big ears. It's nice to meet you! :biggrin2:


----------



## grumpybabies (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Nando, My name is Miss Daisy Tia Snuffles, but my human calls me grumpy, just because i like things my own way doesn't make me grumpy! Anyway i am a single mother to 12 babies, 2 lots of sextuplets, my youngest are 13 weeks old now, all boys, what a nightmare lol. And i live in a house with my ex-boyfriend (wellsee what he did to me 12 kids!) and another 5 rabbits here and my human has another 9 of us somewhere i have never been, but who cares my family is the best! I am a french lop by the way.


----------



## Nando (Jul 30, 2007)

It is nice to meet you, Max and Miss Daisy Tia Snuffles. 

I guess I should have mentioned who I live with. I have my own cage. Or at least now I do, anyway. Until recently I lived in a cage with three sisters.

Mygood friend, Jeeves, lives in the cage next to mine. And my dad, Ice Cream, lives in the cage on the other side of me.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 1, 2007)

"Hello Nando. I'm Teacup Rabbit. An opal mini Rex who's 6 years old."

-Teacup

P.S. just ignore Kali!!

[line]

"Hey Nando, I'm Kali queen of the world (get use to it). I'm a 4yr old Rex. The people say my fur color is called fawn, but I don't know."

-Kali


----------



## Nando (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi, Teacup and Kali!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Nando!! My name is Bunbuns!! :biggrin2:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Im Bracon and my best friends called Warren, were both netherland dwarfs!


----------



## Leslie102 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi's Nandos my names is a Oscars. I's a holland lops. Sorrys I is just been learnings how to spells i's only a years and a halfs old


----------



## Georgie (Aug 17, 2007)

herrows! i'm georgie bunny, also called Georgie the Eight Pound Wonderbun! i'm a blue french lop and i am master of the universe!


----------



## riley_rulz (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi! nice to meet you! My names riley, and i am a red rex bunny!


----------

